# new: cleaning apartment



## Tiza (Dec 23, 2011)

*new in the city: step by step*

Hi!

This is Tiza, Spanish expat in Bangkok.

I am new in the city (I just came 1 month ago) and I am living in Asok area.
I was looking for a person to clean my apartment but I don't know how can I find her/him. 

Is there any newspaper to hire poeple or even an agency? I don't know many people in this country so I don't know which is the normal procedure here.
What about the salary? how much do you pay? per month? per day?

Please help me if you know anything about this topic.

Have a nice day!


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Tiza said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is Tiza, Spanish expat in Bangkok.
> 
> ...


Usually, the apartment-management (the people who you pay the utility bills to) do offer those services. Mostly some THB 200 or THB 300 per cleaning. 
If they don't offer it, they may know some people to contact.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Look in bangkok-specific online forums or noticeboards (use google), free magazines aimed at expats, noticeboards in supermarkets aimed at expats. try to see ads from people leaving town who are helping their cleaner or housekeeper find a new job. obviously it is a big gamble to let someone in your place without a personal recommendation, and i have read plenty of stories from people who have had bad experiences un this regard


----------

